# Nitric Keg - anybody have a picture of one or a link?



## jimdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

I am curious as to what the stainless containers that require a deposit look like. I have tried to find a picture online but no luck.
I found a notepad with info from a place within driving distance that wants $45 plus $250 for a 15 gallon SS keg. I didn't date the note, so I don't know if its a current price. But if it is I don't think its a bad price.
Also how long would it be safe to store it in that keg?
Jim


----------



## 4metals (Feb 22, 2010)

They look like beer kegs. You can store nitric in there long term but be careful because some chemical suppliers give you 90 days to return the empty, after that you bought it. I know a lot of little guys in the city who fill glass bottles with the nitric so they can return the stainless drum and get back their deposit.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a lot of gallon sized amber glass but I can't find anyone that will sell it locally.Does anyone know a company right off hand?My buddy in alabama had to start charging a lot more,so I can't get it from him anymore.And about the cheapest I've found it is in the $100 a gallon neighborhood.
Johnny


----------



## 4metals (Feb 22, 2010)

That price is absolutely ridiculous! I just started a new client in NYC buying acids,Tech grade Nitric in a 15 gallon stainless drum has a deposit of $250 and a per gallon cost of $4.95.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> I have a lot of gallon sized amber glass but I can't find anyone that will sell it locally.Does anyone know a company right off hand?My buddy in alabama had to start charging a lot more,so I can't get it from him anymore.And about the cheapest I've found it is in the $100 a gallon neighborhood.
> Johnny



Your going to get hit with the drum deposit, at any rate, I paid $250.00 Canadian. I have had the drum for over a year and may own it at any rate I'll just exchange it for a full when when the time comes. It's stamped Brentag and will fit back into their inventory nicely.

Leavemealone you should source out some of the Greenhouse chemical supply companies in Florida, the will have 98 percent Sulfuric, Phosphoric and Nitric acid

A snippet from the Florida Univerity, .
. 
Frequently groundwater in Florida has a high pH of 7.0 or above. The target pH of the nutrient solution supplied to the plants should be between 5.5 and 6.0.
Generally, either nitric, sulfuric, or phosphoric acid is recommended for pH control


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2010)

Chemical Registry, find who sells it in your neighborhood.

I typed in nitric acid then from the drop down menu picked Pennsylvania and got a few hits for suppliers and manufactures of nitric. 

The drop down menu has a comprehensive global coverage - check it out.

http://www.chemicalregister.com


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

Gustavus,
Thanks for that link,those companies may come in handy. 

The company I got the quote from was Brenntag in Reading PA. And they have another location in Philadelphia that would be closer to me.
I wonder why they didn't come up in the search?

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

4metals,
Thanks for your answers also. I have heard about the deposit time limit. I figure at a total of $295, divided by the 15 gallons, makes it less than $20 per gallon. The bottle I have now cost me about $100 with the hazmat shipping. If I get stuck with the keg, I will just turn it in next time like Gustavus mentioned. That much would last me a long time though, unless I split it with somebody.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Gustavus,
> Thanks for that link,those companies may come in handy.
> 
> The company I got the quote from was Brenntag in Reading PA. And they have another location in Philadelphia that would be closer to me.
> ...



Brentag is a manufacture dealing in bulk, Semi Tankers and trailer loads shipped to resellers. Yes the deposit over time sure beats paying demurage, second time round that $250.00 becomes less of a burden.

Wished that I could purchase the large oxygen and argon tanks rather than pay a yearly rental. I'm aware that you can purchase the small bottles but this does not interest me - living rural has some disadvantages. But would not trade it for city life.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 23, 2010)

> Your going to get hit with the drum deposit, at any rate, I paid $250.00 Canadian. I have had the drum for over a year and may own it at any rate I'll just exchange it for a full when when the time comes. It's stamped Brentag and will fit back into their inventory nicely.


Thanks Gill.I was talking to a local sales rep from Brenntag a while back and he said it was there policy not to sell to individuals,however he said he would try to find a buy that would just resell it to me.He never got back with me after that.
I am ok with the $250 deposit.......if they would just sell it to me.. :roll: 
And also thank you for that link.Even if I don't find it at the price I want to pay,I still have another link to find other chemicals.


> That much would last me a long time though, unless I split it with somebody.


Dangit Jim......feel like moving to florida 8) 
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Gill.I was talking to a local sales rep from Brenntag a while back and he said it was there policy not to sell to individuals,however he said he would try to find a buy that would just resell it to me.He never got back with me after that.
I am ok with the $250 deposit.......if they would just sell it to me.. :roll: 
And also thank you for that link.Even if I don't find it at the price I want to pay,I still have another link to find other chemicals.


> That much would last me a long time though, unless I split it with somebody.


Dangit Jim......feel like moving to florida 8) 
Johnny[/quote]

I have ordered a refill on my nitric keg, $481.15 which includes the deposit, they do not give you an immediate credit on your empty keg being returned, your invoiced for the full keg's deposit every time to reorder. Not bad since I have had my current keg since 02/21/08

For ammonium chloride all they could find was technical grade, 30kg bag at $78.00 which beats the hell out of ebay at 4lbs with shipping $55.00 which showed up in my PO box this morning 5 weeks after the purchase was made.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 22, 2010)

4metals said:


> They look like beer kegs. You can store nitric in there long term but be careful because some chemical suppliers give you 90 days to return the empty, after that you bought it. I know a lot of little guys in the city who fill glass bottles with the nitric so they can return the stainless drum and get back their deposit.


Yep, exactly like beer kegs. I had one stolen from the rear of the castle, which I used to use to store nitric from a 55 gallon drum (also stainless) that I'd buy. In the end, I owned my own 55 gallon drum, so while I wasn't thrilled to lose the small one, it was no longer needed. 

If you find you own a 15 gallon keg, that's not exactly a bad thing. It's the safest way to store your nitric, and you probably can use it as a trade-in when you buy your next drum. That's exactly what I used to do with my 55 gallon drum, so there were no issues with the time interval between exchanges. Turns out to be the smartest way to store your acid. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Jun 22, 2010)

> I have ordered a refill on my nitric keg, $481.15 which includes the deposit, they do not give you an immediate credit on your empty keg being returned, your invoiced for the full keg's deposit every time to reorder. Not bad since I have had my current keg since 02/21/08



A while back I read the UN/DOT regulations for these, though I can't relocate the link. Part of the numbers stamped into the tank is the weight of the empty. From memory for a tank to be re certified it has to be no less than 80% of its original weight. As long as the tank hasn't inadvertently been contaminated with something that would allow the nitric to attack the tank (chlorides or sulfides) after it is cleaned, dried, and weighed you should get your deposit back. 

Underweight tanks do occasionally show up on eBay so beware of second hand tanks :!:


----------



## hemicuda (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a thought in regards to the SS Nitric kegs..... Could Nitric be stored in beer kegs? 
If so then a few forum member that are living fairly close to one another could split the cost of a 45 gallon drum, then go down to the local scrap yard and buy a few beer kegs to clean out and store the shared Nitric in.....Just a thought and would the beer keg stainless be the same as the Nitric keg?

Like I said just my 2 cents worth!
Best regards to all,
Keith.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there a special tap for the acid kegs,or does it use the same type?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Is there a special tap for the acid kegs,or does it use the same type?
> 
> Jim



I suppose you could get a pump or use a bung suited for nitric. I've just used a hose filled with water to start the siphon.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2010)

How about one of these http://www.supportproducts.com/ProductDisplay.asp?prodID=MSPSP


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Palladium said:


> How about one of these http://www.supportproducts.com/ProductDisplay.asp?prodID=MSPSP




I use to use a pump like that back years ago, we got it at our hardware store or farmer co-op for kerosene. Not sure if it would hold up to the conditions. But the one you are showing probably would. It did a good job and was easy to use.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 22, 2010)

gustavus said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a special tap for the acid kegs,or does it use the same type?
> ...



where do you get a keg like this with nitric still in it?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > jimdoc said:
> ...



From a chemical supplier.... :roll: 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 22, 2010)

Those plastic siphon drum pumps that Palladium mentioned work well and I have used them for years, even with sulfuric. The secret is to make sure they are well rinsed out shortly after using them. If you keep them clean, they will last a long time. If you leave acid in them, it affects the delicate valves and they will soon be worthless and won't pump. Don't leave the pumps sitting in the drums. 

It is easy to make a mess and have acid everywhere, which is dangerous. I have prevented this by the following techniques. If the threaded fitting on the pump fits the bung, it will keep things more stable to screw it on a bit. I always put the gallon jug I was filling in a 5 gal bucket in case I overflowed the jug. Overflowing is easy to do until you get the hang of it. Since, when you flip open (or, unscrew) the valve that stops the siphon, the acid will continue flowing until the tube is empty, you have to watch the jug carefully and shut the siphon off a couple of inches early. After filing the jug, rinse off the outside of it with a squirt bottle into the bucket and remove it. After a jug is filled, put the hose into another bucket to prevent drips from getting on the floor. When you remove the pump from the drum, let it first drain into the drum until there are no drips. Then place the end of the tube into the same bucket as the hose.

If you have drums of several different chemicals, I would buy a separate pump for each type - they are cheap. It is not good to cross-contaminate the chemicals. It is especially bad to contaminate HNO3 with HCl.

Here's a jillion of them. I would only buy the long 55 gallon ones. The short ones aren't worth a damn.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=plastic+siphon+drum+pumps&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS259US259&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 23, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised my nitric distributor exchanged the drum straight out, had the keg two years.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2010)

Gill,
Thanks for the pictures, they are the first pictures of a nitric keg I have seen online,or anywhere actually.I expected them to be skinnier and taller.But now I know what to expect.

Jim


----------

